# Building a 5-lane bullring (question)



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*Building a 6-lane bullring (question)*

I'm building a 4x8, 6 lane bullring out of afx track and I'm wondering what I can use as a flexible filler for the gaps between the lanes. The track will be painted, so color is not important. It's not too bad, but I need the filler to be pliable because the track will be hung vertically on a wall when not in use, kind of like a diorama of a dirt track to allow access to my 65 ft 6 lane roadcourse. Any Ideas would be truly appreciated. This is my first 'me' project since retiring a couple weeks ago. Wooo-Hooooo!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I used modeling clay on my figure 8 and it works very well, easy to put in place stays put, does not harden and easy to clean up if you change something. It can be bought in colors at Hobby Lobby or any large craft store. 

I have tried several other fillers from glues, to wood filler and the clay is the best by far, very easy to use, although I am not sure if you could paint it or not, but there are tons of colors and it is really cheap, I think I paid $1.99 for a small bar and I have yet to use even a third of it. 

Here is a shot of the track I used it on

Before









After 









Boosted


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, Boosted!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Your welcome, the clay was not my idea I got it from another member on here

Post some pics of the track as you progress

Boosted


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Boosted, I'd love to, but I just can't get the hang of posting pics on this site. Somehow, it's beyond me.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Real easy, open yourself a PhotoBucket account, (its free) download the pics to your PB account (easy as well, they will walk you thru it, but basically its find pic on your computer and then download to PB) then in PB go to your library click on picture, once it comes up click on the link to share button and it will copy the link to the pic, paste it in your HT post or reply and the pic will be there when you hit post reply.

Boosted


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The best filler I saw was where they took testers liquid glue put it in a mason jar then took the plastic from a bunch of 9 inch curves and grated them up then dumped them in the glue. It dissolved into a black goo that was the perfect filler when dried and sanded matched the track perfectly.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, vaBcHRog. Track is filled as far as I needed it and painted. Still got lots to do.


----------

